# Car brand



## Terry (Jul 6, 2008)

I was just wondering what brand cars that everyone in here drives. We drive a 97 chevy pickup, 2002 honda accord, and my daughter drives a 94 dodge spirit that is technically mine.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 6, 2008)

2004 Acura TSX as my personal car and a 2005 Chrysler Pacifica as a company car.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 6, 2008)

05 Outback and a 99 Golf that needs 3k in repairs. The VW is just sitting right now while we decide what to do with it. Prob just sell it for parts or donate as a tax write-off.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a '01 VW Passat Wagon and my wife drives a '98 Chevy Blazer (S10).  I also have a '78 Jeep Cherokee WT 2 door that was a pseudo project/fun car, but now I'm going to have to sell it.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2008)

2001 Nissan Maxima and 2004 Ford Ranger


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 6, 2008)

'03 Honda Pilot (Own)  and '07 BMW 525 (leased)


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 6, 2008)

2002 Corolla (mine), 2004 Corolla (wife's).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 6, 2008)

2007 Saab 9.3 Sport combi  6 ,000 miles Dark Blue 

1992  Saab "Turtleback"  900 Hatchback -94,000 miles  5 speed   Dark Green , had it since day one   its "Cherry"  hope to show it when its eligible  I luv this car !!!!!!!


----------



## hardline (Jul 6, 2008)

2004 blazer and i am about to buy a fj crusier. i just dont the like the front window it feels like your in a tank. i might get the dodge nitro but everybody say dodge is crap.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2008)

2006 Suburu Impreza..40k miles..I want an Audi next


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 6, 2008)

Our car 07' Hyundai Sonata

Company car 04 Subaru Legacy Wagon


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> 2004  i might get the dodge nitro but everybody say dodge is crap.



"Everybody" is RIGHT !!!


----------



## Terry (Jul 6, 2008)

I wouldn't spend much money for a chrysler product. Although my daughters 94 spirit is still going with 240000 hard miles on it,  an encounter with a telephone pole, and a wild ride through the corn fields! And for a car that I got for nothing I guess that I can't bitch!


----------



## ski9 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## dmc (Jul 6, 2008)

2008 VW Tiguan


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 6, 2008)

03  Mitisubshi Outlander AWD (mine)
03 Suzuki LX7 4WD (wife)
74 VW Super Beetle (garage)


----------



## ckofer (Jul 6, 2008)

97 Jimmy
Wife drives an Odyssey


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jul 6, 2008)

02 toyota sienna
97 honda civic


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 6, 2008)

'08 Jeep Patriot. Li'l snowmonster leased a Mini Cooper and that's the summer car.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 7, 2008)

2002 Toyota 4Runner and 2008 Toyota Corolla


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

'04 Honda Odyssey-Mrs
'01 VW Passat-Me
'97 VW Jetta-Daughter


----------



## Philpug (Jul 7, 2008)

Me: 09 Subie Forester

Lola: 05 Mini Cooper


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 7, 2008)

03 Land Rover Discovery
94 Ford Ranger


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 7, 2008)

'08 Subaru Outback (complete with South of the Border Sticker from last week)
'05 Toyota Corola


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2008)

2006 Acura TSX


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 7, 2008)

2006 Toyota Tundra Crew Cab Limited (just lost my 97 Tacoma to the Frame Buy Back)
2005 Toyota Highlander (wife)


----------



## Rushski (Jul 7, 2008)

06 Nissan Xterra for me
06 Subaru Legacy sedan for wife

Just put a kayak on top of my X and drove up to Rangeley, ME for the weekend.  About $110 in gas later...

Also GSS, if you go from a Sube to an Audi, don't expect reliability to go up.  I know Audi owners won't want to hear this, but they can probably afford the repairs more than I...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

Rushski said:


> 06 Nissan Xterra for me
> 06 Subaru Legacy sedan for wife
> 
> Just put a kayak on top of my X and drove up to Rangeley, ME for the weekend.  About $110 in gas later...
> ...



+1

reliability and maintenance cost on ALL European makes suck IMHO.  I know plenty of people have had decent luck with VW's.  I personally haven't, my gf did not and I also did not with my Audi.   I'll be sticking to Asian brands from now on.  Yes, most euro cars drive phenomenally well, but in my world, reliability and low maintenance costs are king, so it just isn't worth it.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 7, 2008)

02 Mazda Protege5  
Still running strong and I repeatedly kick it's ass:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2008)

Rushski said:


> 06 Nissan Xterra for me
> 06 Subaru Legacy sedan for wife
> 
> Just put a kayak on top of my X and drove up to Rangeley, ME for the weekend.  About $110 in gas later...
> ...



I wouldn't buy an Audi for reliability...I just want one and they look nice..


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport
2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo

Next vehicle within the next 10 months will likely be a 2009 or 2010 Forrester.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 7, 2008)

Wife--08 Pathfinder
Me-N/A


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Me-N/A



How do you like the N/A? I hear the mileage is great, but there's not much cargo space.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2008)

1998 Subaru Legacy Outback
2001 Toyota Highlander

Plan to get another car to replace the Subaru within a year or so...gas prices have made me think a bit about getting another Subaru or going with a 2WD vehicle with better gas mileage.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 7, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> How do you like the N/A? I hear the mileage is great, but there's not much cargo space.



That's all true, but I have a trailer and a roof rack so it works out in my favor.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If I ever buy a Ford again somebody shoot me ..



Again???? I'd be more concerned as to why you did it in the first place.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

In Fords' defense, I had 2 Mountaineers and they were virtually problem free, maybe 1- 2 recalls between the 2 of em


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> In Fords' defense, I had 2 Mountaineers and they were virtually problem free, maybe 1- 2 recalls between the 2 of em



I know plenty of peeps that have good luck with Ford, just not a big fan. Fit and finish seems to be lacking IMO


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If I ever buy a Ford again somebody shoot me ..



If gas wasn't an issue, I'd own an Explorer again in a heartbeat.  Easily the best performing and most reliable vehicle I've ever owned.  I put 198K miles on it and outside of basic maintenance maybe had to sink 2 grand in repairs into it over it's lifetime.  That SUV was beat to hell and kept on truckin like a champ until the end.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> I know plenty of peeps that have good luck with Ford, just not a big fan. Fit and finish seems to be lacking IMO



I shoulda mentioned I only held em for the 1st 3 years, so that may not be a good metric for reliability.


----------



## roark (Jul 7, 2008)

02 Hyundai Accent (~40 mpg if you drive conservatively and surprisingly solid with studded snows)
05 Mitsubishi Outlander AWD


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> If gas wasn't an issue, I'd own an Explorer again in a heartbeat.  Easily the best performing and most reliable vehicle I've ever owned.  I put 198K miles on it and outside of basic maintenance maybe had to sink 2 grand in repairs into it over it's lifetime.  That SUV was beat to hell and kept on truckin like a champ until the end.



That's amazing---really goes against any Exploder I've ever come in contact with, good for you!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I shoulda mentioned I only held em for the 1st 3 years, so that may not be a good metric for reliability.




Factory warranty does give an incredible sense of security


----------



## Paul (Jul 7, 2008)

Me:






2005 Saab 9-3 ARC Convert. 5Spd Manual w/Driver pkg.

Wife:





2008 Mini-Cooper S Convert. Auto. Except hers has the rad racing stripes

Both





The Dwight Schrute special 2001 Nissan Xterra


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

Paul said:


> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recall you talking about replacing a Dodge Ram with the mini.  Hadn't heard about the Saab convert.  Nice car!


----------



## Philpug (Jul 7, 2008)

I cannot speak for the Fords reliability, but I will say, they about the worst seats out there.


----------



## Paul (Jul 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I recall you talking about replacing a Dodge Ram with the mini.  Hadn't heard about the Saab convert.  Nice car!



Thanks. Yeah, replaced the Mustang GT. Fair-enough trade. :smile:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> I cannot speak for the Fords reliability, but I will say, they about the worst seats out there.



wow, guess I had a fairly unique Ford experience as not only was mine ultra reliable, but I liked the seats quite a bit.  The leather captain's chairs in the explorer were great, best seats I've ever had in car and that included nice leathers in an old Acura and a more recent Audi A6


----------



## krisskis (Jul 7, 2008)

Me...2008 Chevy Trailblazer LT...my beautiful black baby

Him...1997 Saturn POS...LOL


----------



## WJenness (Jul 8, 2008)

2004 Audi A4 3.0 6Spd ... Sport, Premium and Premium leather packages.

I love it... but I kind of want to find whomever owned it before me and hurt them a little bit... They must have done horrible things to the clutch that are now just becoming evident...

Whomever said maintenance costs are a bear is right... but they aren't so bad if you do the work yourself... I like working on stuff like that so it isn't a big deal for me. I'll save about $300 when I do the front brakes myself in a few weeks.

-w


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If I ever buy a Ford again somebody shoot me ..



Dibs!






Sorry Jerry, that was a belt high hanging curve you left out there.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You 'll be luvin the SAAB convert--------------- nice wheels good mpg !!  

_ A Long time saab guy myself  have owned 4 and currently have 2 

 I See it came from Dorschel group  --that's where i got my 07 Sport Combi


----------



## hammer (Jul 8, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If I ever buy a Ford again somebody shoot me ..


+1

Bought a Ford Exploder back in 1993...was one of two SUVs at the time that had auto-locking hubs, the other was a Grand Cherokee (which was new at the time and was not considered to be reliable). The Exploder was nothing but trouble...cracked cylinder head at 15K miles (covered under warranty) and after 6-7 years it needed various repairs averaging over $300/month. By the time I traded it in it had about 120K miles and was burning over a quart of oil every 1000 miles.

I've come to the point where I think a vehicle should last 200K miles before it's not worth it to repair it any more...is that too much to expect?


----------



## Terry (Jul 8, 2008)

hammer said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the point where I think a vehicle should last 200K miles before it's not worth it to repair it any more...is that too much to expect?


Not at all. As long as it has proper maintenance, and you can keep it from rusting away, 200,000 miles should be easy to get on most vehicles. I have 196000 on my 97 chev pickup and goes fine. No oil usage, would drive it anywhere if I could afford the gas! Only problem is the rust. If it will last 2 more years I will be happy.  My daughters car has 240000+ and still goes well and that has had some serious abuse.


----------



## Paul (Jul 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> You 'll be luvin the SAAB convert--------------- nice wheels good mpg !!
> 
> _ A Long time saab guy myself  have owned 4 and currently have 2
> 
> I See it came from Dorschel group  --that's where i got my 07 Sport Combi



Oh I do. I get about 27mpg on average. This is my second. I had an '86 900 5spd before.

The Google search found the pic from Dorschel, I got mine at Charles River Saab, in Watertown, MA. Don't have any pics of any of the cars, had to GIS all of 'em.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm on my 2nd VW GTI.  This one has Blizzak WS-60's and is a very good snow car.  The first one went 141,000 miles and was still pretty solid when I sold it.  That had Nokian Hakka Q's and was equally good in snow.






I'm on my 3rd Ford Exploder.  I've had a Mazda Navajo (a 2 door Exploder Sport) and two V8 AWD Mountaineers.  The Mountaineer sits in the garage.  It mostly exists to tow the boat, make Home Depot runs, and get me around in Vermont during mud month.  I'd never own one of these that didn't have a 100K extended warranty.  This one has 103,000 miles on it.  Right before 100K, it got rear springs, a torque converter, a new front differential, and ball joints.  I run studded Nokians on it in the winter though I didn't bother last year since it rarely went to Vermont.  Thanksgiving, Christmas week, and a couple of times during mud month.


----------



## kickstand (Jul 8, 2008)

TheBEast said:


> 2006 Toyota Tundra Crew Cab Limited *(just lost my 97 Tacoma to the Frame Buy Back)*
> 2005 Toyota Highlander (wife)


I lost my 2000 Tacoma to the frame corrosion problem.  Luckily, Toyota compensated me very nicely.

2004 Toyota Tacoma TRD 4dr
2007 Toyota Sienna


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I'm on my 2nd VW GTI.  This one has Blizzak WS-60's and is a very good snow car.  The first one went 141,000 miles and was still pretty solid when I sold it.  That had Nokian Hakka Q's and was equally good in snow.



Cool car and color.  Got any pics with it not covered in snow?

When my kids get a little older I'd really like to get another GTI.


----------



## billski (Jul 9, 2008)

'06 Audi A6, Siennasoccermommobile@100K, Toyota Avalon@215K(seems to like to get up close and personal with trees that don't move...)

Now Geoff's pics have me getting sentimental; I miss the snow avalanche when you open your car door.


----------



## skijay (Jul 10, 2008)

Toyota and ?????

I love my xA as my daily driver, it is has saved me money at the pump. The only negative thing about this is the thing in the middle of the floor that zaps the life out of the motor.  However it is smooth shifting and downshifts at the right time.  I guess 35 to 40 mpg is a good trade off for sluggish acceleration. 

 I do have the "Home Depot, dump runs and ski transportation" Saturn VUE which returns 26 to 28 mpg, which is not that bad. The motor and tranny & body are fine, but it has been plagued with suspension issues and is out of warranty.    I am looking to replace it, but am in no rush.  

I have no car payments and low taxes on both.  The xA's insurance is kind of high though.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 11, 2008)

*...*

1) 1993 Honda Accord (40k+ mi...originally my grandparent's)
2) 2000 Nissan Xterra 4wd auto, 3.3L, 160k+, 31x10.50/15 Cepek MudCountrys...haven't added 3rd party headers and SL to its BL(yet)....is in great condition, but am so tempted by prices for a _new_ X(standard)...either 07' or 08'...:roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

Anybody have a Smart car..I see a few around and saw alot in DC..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 20, 2008)

I've seen a few. Cute urban vehicles. Nice rollerskates for the "big boned" among us.


----------



## dmc (Jul 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Anybody have a Smart car..I see a few around and saw alot in DC..



My boss has one... It's pretty trippy... Saw them all over Berlin as well..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 20, 2008)

seen several in my area --mostly folks from Ottawa shopping here in the States.


----------



## SundayRiver Yeti (Jul 20, 2008)

2008 Subaru Impreza OBS.


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm really surprised not to see an overwhelming amount of subies on here. 
They seem to be the manufacturer of choice for outdoor types..

Me - 07 Suzuki XL7 Luxury
Wife - 07 Suzuki XL7 Limited


----------



## Philpug (Jul 20, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I'm really surprised not to see an overwhelming amount of subies on here.
> They seem to be the manufacturer of choice for outdoor types..
> 
> Me - 07 Suzuki XL7 Luxury
> Wife - 07 Suzuki XL7 Limited


I own a Subie (have had 16 of them) and I do wear comfortable shoes.


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 20, 2008)

Just for the record...
I wasn't knocking them (subaru), just mentioning that I was surprised to see such a diverse group on this type of message board.

Never owned one myself, at least not yet...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Just for the record...
> I wasn't knocking them (subaru), just mentioning that I was surprised to see such a diverse group on this type of message board.
> 
> Never owned one myself, at least not yet...



I'm sure only a few percent of all cars at a typical ski area are Suburus..it seems like alot of PASRs have Suburus...Me, Glenn, Nick, Toast, Justo, Trev, KT and Dan


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm sure only a few percent of all cars at a typical ski area are Suburus..it seems like alot of PASRs have Suburus...Me, Glenn, Nick, Toast, Justo, Trev, KT and Dan



I personally don't care for the Legacy I drive for work.  I would consider buying a subie for personal use someday if the warranty on them improves.  IMO 3 years 36K miles sucks


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I personally don't care for the Legacy I drive for work.  I would consider buying a subie for personal use someday if the warranty on them improves.  IMO 3 years 36K miles sucks



I upped mine to 100K.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I upped mine to 100K.



was the cost significant?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

no offense to Subee owners, but there was a period in the 90's when Subaru reminded me of AMC with their styling, but it's much improved now. I recall some sports car with these hideous split windows as well as other bad styling concepts.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 21, 2008)

2001 Audi A6 wagon
2007 Subaru Outback wagon


----------



## Edd (Jul 21, 2008)

I've got an 02 Legacy wagon with 125,000 miles and zero maintenance issues.  I'm very impressed with it.

My girlfriends 01 Audi A4 rips her off every chance it gets.  Fun to drive, but I will never, ever buy one.

With gas prices in mind (I drive alot these days) I did a round of test driving lately:

Honda Civic: Great looking on the outside, but I was surprised at how much I didn't like the way it drives.  The interior noise level brings the word "tinny" to mind.  No wagon available, and on the cheapest trim available here, there's NO 60/40 split on the back seat; the whole thing has to go down for a trunk pass through.  THAT disqualifies it as a ski vehicle in my mind.

Toyota Matrix 2WD:  More comfortable than the civic, and it's a wagon.  Gas mileage is unimpressive for it's size, even though it's based on the Corolla.

Hyundai Elantra:  I'd read very positive things, but I was skeptical.  The test drive impressed me.  Better mileage and cheaper than the Matrix, with a better warranty.  No wagon though, but then I saw this terrific piece of marketing:  

http://www.elantratouring.com/

It's coming this fall.  It would be hard for me to give up all wheel drive and some interior space, but that's how things are going.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I personally don't care for the Legacy I drive for work.  I would consider buying a subie for personal use someday if the warranty on them improves.  IMO 3 years 36K miles sucks



It's a pretty normal...my old Jetta only had a 2 year 24k warrenty...you're used to the Hyundai warrenty..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 21, 2008)

My company provided me with a 2008 Ford Escape hybrid that I got in 2007.  Awesome ride.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's a pretty normal...my old Jetta only had a 2 year 24k warrenty...you're used to the Hyundai warrenty..



Hyundai and there are others.  In this day and age's technology I think that all cars outside of basic maintenance should be good to go for 100K miles under normal driving conditions.  A good long warranty for me signals that the manufacturer is confident in their cars.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 22, 2008)

Edd said:


> Hyundai Elantra:  I'd read very positive things, but I was skeptical.  The test drive impressed me.  Better mileage and cheaper than the Matrix, with a better warranty.  No wagon though, but then I saw this terrific piece of marketing:
> 
> http://www.elantratouring.com/
> 
> It's coming this fall.  It would be hard for me to give up all wheel drive and some interior space, but that's how things are going.



Looks interesting... I've been more and more impressed with the build quality of Hyundai as of late... I think it'll be worth checking out.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

Edd said:


> Hyundai Elantra:  I'd read very positive things, but I was skeptical.  The test drive impressed me.  Better mileage and cheaper than the Matrix, with a better warranty.  No wagon though, but then I saw this terrific piece of marketing:
> 
> http://www.elantratouring.com/
> 
> It's coming this fall.  It would be hard for me to give up all wheel drive and some interior space, but that's how things are going.



I may have missed on the site what the fuel efficiency rating is for this vehicle.  I'd definitely consider it as a replacement down the line for our Sonata.  The Sonata has been a great car for us and gets around 28mpg on the highway, which isn't bad for a V6. Overall combined is about 23.5.  I'd like for the next vehicle to be north of 30mpg if not 40, the latter being doubtful for the Elantra, but one can dream


----------



## bigbog (Jul 22, 2008)

*...in Quebec City...*



Warp Daddy said:


> seen several in my area --mostly folks from Ottawa shopping here in the States.


I spent a weekend up in Quebec City...~early April, _nothing But_ small.   I probably passed many hybrids/electrics by without knowing it...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

I actually got a ride on one of these yesterday







A good friend of mine just took delivery of his smart car last week and stopped by my house last night.  I was suprised that me at 6'3"  and him at 6'1" could relatively easily and comfortably fit inside.  Just a really weird sensation though at driving speeds with both how close to the road you are and how short the hood is.  

When I asked my friend what his first impressions of how it drives were, his answer was "it's not my porsche boxster in the corners, but it is way better than the golf cart that it looks like"  Pickup up was no worse than your standard "economy" car, and the ride was closer to a european performance "stiff" sensation than a softer american road cruiser sensation, but not uncomfortable at all.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised you found the head room/leg room was adequate for you. If you look real close, you can see the driver's feet thru the floor boards braking and running Flintstone style, lol.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


>



there's probably a place for the "smart" car in europe, but i think a lot of people are wrongly assuming it's a super-eco-friendly car....

the touted gas mileage is "up to" 33 mpg in the city and 41 on the highway, which means it probably gets closer to 30 mpg in the city and 37 or 38 on the highway in real life.

the honda civic hybrid gets "up to" 40 in the city and 45 on the highway....it goes without saying that the civic is MUCH bigger and not much more expensive.

i just don't see the point of the "smart" in the U.S.....even the supposed advantage of parking is negated in the U.S., because so many parallel parking spots are delineated by markings (vs. a free-for-all in europe).


----------



## Paul (Jul 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I actually got a ride *on* one of these yesterday





Moe Ghoul said:


> Wow, I'm surprised you found the head room/leg room was adequate for you. If you look real close, you can see the driver's feet thru the floor boards braking and running Flintstone style, lol.



Of course it was. As you can see, Jeff had to sit on the roof.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Paul said:


> Of course it was. As you can see, Jeff had to sit on the roof.



Did I mention it was a convertible??  (actually not, I'm just gramatically challenged!)  After seeing it in person, my immediate reaction was "where's the golf bag holder on the back??"  Since it's not a heck of alot bigger than your average golf cart!






Just wish I could have ridden in this tricked out smart car


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

I wouldn't feel safe in the smart car among all the big SUVs..they look like they should cost about $5k and they are close to 20 g's


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> there's probably a place for the "smart" car in europe, but i think a lot of people are wrongly assuming it's a super-eco-friendly car....
> 
> the touted gas mileage is "up to" 33 mpg in the city and 41 on the highway, which means it probably gets closer to 30 mpg in the city and 37 or 38 on the highway in real life.
> 
> ...



i think they are "greener" then hybrids... In the sense that they don't have batteries and all that nasty stuff...


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I wouldn't feel safe in the smart car among all the big SUVs..they look like they should cost about $5k and they are close to 20 g's



they don't impact like normal cars... They actually bounce...


----------



## roark (Jul 23, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Looks interesting... I've been more and more impressed with the build quality of Hyundai as of late... I think it'll be worth checking out.
> 
> -w


wife and I have been pleased with our 02 accent. It's not luxurious in any way but it gets the job done. Also has some nice features my 96 civic was lacking (trunk light, power steering). We usually get 40+mpg. That we paid 60% of sticker doesn't hurt either


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 23, 2008)

Ever see the smartuki ??



It's a hayabusa powered smart car.....insane


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm sure only a few percent of all cars at a typical ski area are Suburus..it seems like alot of PASRs have Suburus...Me, Glenn, Nick, Toast, Justo, Trev, KT and Dan



We've got two Subaru's a '05 WRX and an '05 Legacy GT limited. Both are manual transmission Turbo Wagons. Also two other true sports cars '99 Mazda Miata and '91 Toyota MR2.
No boring cars for me :-D


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I personally don't care for the Legacy I drive for work.  I would consider buying a subie for personal use someday if the warranty on them improves.  IMO 3 years 36K miles sucks



What year is it? The model year '05 -up Subaru Legacy is significantly improved over the earlier models. Also the GT turbo cars are also nothing like the NA cars. My loaded Legacy GT is better built than my Infiniti G35 Coupe was. I'm extremely impressed, Too bad Subaru discountinued the manual transmission turbo wagons. My next car may have to be a less reliable Saab, Aud or VW.


----------

